# حضارة بلاد الرافدين؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (16 يونيو 2009)

حضارة بلاد الرافدين







بلاد مابين النهرين أو بلاد الرافدين (بالإغريقية: Μεσοποταμία، "ميسوپوتاميا"، بمعنى بين 

النهرين) كانت من أولى المراكز الحضارية في العالم. وهي تقع حالياً في العراق وسوريا ما بين 






نهري دجلة والفرات حيث ينبعان باتجاه الجنوب من جنوب تركيا ويبتعدان عن بعضهما بحوالي 400 

كم. و هي تقع الآن في جنوب غرب آسيا.






كانت الحاجة للدفاع و الري من الدوافع التي ساعدت على تشكيل الحضارة الاولى في بلاد 

الرافدين على يد سكان ما بين النهرين القدماء فقاموا بتسوير مدنهم و مد القنوات. بعد سنة 6000 






ق.م. ظهرت المستوطنات التي أصبحت مدناً في الألفية الرابعة ق.م . و أقدم هذه المستوطنات 

البشرية هناك تل حلف و اريدو و أوروك حيث أقيم بها معابد من الطوب الطيني و كانت مزينة 

بمشغولات معدنية و أحجار و أخترعت بها الكتابة المسمارية. و كان السومريون مسئولين عن 

الثقافة الأولى هناك من ثم انتشرت شمالاً لأعالي الفرات في منطقة الجزير السورية و أهم المدن 

السومرية التي نشأت وقتها إيزين و كيش و لارسا و أور و أداب. و في سنة 2330 ق.م. استولى 






الأكاديون و هم من الشعوب السامية كانوا يعيشون وسط بلاد ما بين النهربن وكان ملكهم سرجون 

الأول (2335 ق.م. – 2279 ق.م.) قد أسس مملكة أكاد و حلت اللغة الأكادية محل السومرية. و ظل






حكم الأكاديين حتى أسقطه الجوتيون عام 2218 ق.م. و هم قبائل من التلال الشرقية . و بعد فترة 

ظهر العهد الثالث لمدينة أور و حكم معظم بلاد ما بين النهرين.

ثم جاء العيلاميون و دمروا أور سنة 2000 ق.م. و سيطروا على معظم المدن القديمة و لم يطوروا 

شيئاً حتى جاء حمورابي من بابل و وحد الدولة لسنوات قليلة في أواخر حكمه. لكن أسرة عمورية 






تولت السلطة في آشور بالشمال. تمكن الحثيون القادمون من تركيا من إسقاط دولة البابليين 

ليعقبهم فورا الكوشيون لمدة أربعة قرون. بعدها استولى عليها الميتانيون ( شعب لاسامي يطلق






عليهم غالبا اسم حوريون أو الحوريانيون ) القادمون من القوقاز وكان يطلق عليهم وظلوا ببلاد ما 

بين النهرين لعدة قرون. لكنهم بعد سنة 1700 ق.م. انتشروا بأعداد كبيرة عبر الشمال في كل 

الأناضول. وظهرت دولة آشور في شمال بلاد ما بين النهرين والممالك الشمالية الشرقية ، وهزم 

الآشوريون الميتانيين و استولوا علي مدينة بابل عام 1225 ق.م. و وصلوا البحر الأبيض عام 1100 ق.م.






http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/بلاد_الرافدين
__________________​


----------



## كوك (16 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*وتسلم ايدك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## girgis2 (18 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا عالموضوع والمعلومات الجميلة دي*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*

*واضح اهتمامك بالحضارات القديمة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي جورجينا لموضوعك واهتمامك بالتراث والحضارات القديمة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

معلومات راااااااااااائعه 

ميرررررسى ليكى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2009)

_موضوع رائع ومتكامل_
_شكراا كتييير جورجينا
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## الياس السرياني (18 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداً جورجينا الغالية
الرب يبارك فيكِ


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع ومعلومات جميلة جدااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك يا قمر ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 يونيو 2009)

قصة عظيمة لحضارة اعظم ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات قيمه *
*ميرسي ليكي علي الموضوع *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Ferrari (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي خالص على الموضوع الجميل 

والمعلومات الاجمل

يستحق تقييم

تسلم ايديك
​


----------



## happy angel (18 يونيو 2009)




----------



## lovely dove (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع قييم قوي ياجورجينا 
مرسي ليكي حبيبتي 
يسوع يباركك
​


----------



## لي شربل (18 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يباركك جورجينا 
موضوع كتيييييييير متميز 
لحضارة كتيييييييييير عظيمة ومكرمة جدا
سامحيني حاولت اقيمك لكن لانو قيمتك قبل هيك 
ما نفع اليوم لكن أنت تستحقي اروع التقييييييماااات
الرب يبارك محبة قلبك و يتمجد بحياتك .*​


----------



## اني بل (19 يونيو 2009)

كوك العزيز ...ميرسي لمرورك الذي أثرى الموضوع وجعل له رونق جميل ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (19 يونيو 2009)

كوكو العزيز ....شكراً لمشاركتك....وربنا يباركك ​


----------



## اني بل (19 يونيو 2009)

جرجس العزيز ....ميرسي لمرورك وتعليقك الحلو ...وربنا يبارك فيك​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مميز يا جورجينا

مشكورة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مميز يا جورجينا

مشكورة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مميز يا جورجينا

مشكورة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مميز يا جورجينا

مشكورة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (20 يونيو 2009)




----------



## just member (20 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل اختى العزيزة*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## salib 2010 (23 يونيو 2009)

*من ليس لة ماضى ليس لة حاضر معلومات قيمة الرب يبارك حياتكم وشكرا ليكم للمعلومات القيمة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز أسعدني مرورك 




​


----------

